# Happy Birthday fredtgreco



## Semper Fidelis

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 10-25-2009:

-fredtgreco (Age: hidden or unknown)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## DavidinKnoxville

Happy Birthday Pastor!


----------



## OPC'n

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Michael Doyle

Happy Birthday pastor Greco


----------



## Mindaboo

Happy Birthday, Fred!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope your day is great!


----------



## Ivan

Happy Birthday, Pastor!


----------



## LawrenceU

Happy birthday, Fred!


----------



## KMK

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andres

Happy Birthday! Thank you for you widsom on the boards and your obedience to the Lord's calling in your pastorate.


----------



## DMcFadden

We are blessed to have you among us, O thou multitalented one. Happy birthday!


----------



## turmeric

Happy Birthday, Fred!


----------



## ewenlin

Happy Birthday Pastor!


----------



## Berean

*Happy Birthday, Pastor!*


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Happy Birthday Pastor!


----------



## kvanlaan

Happy Birthday, Pastor Greco!


----------



## SolaScriptura

Happy Birthday, brother!


----------



## fredtgreco

Thanks, to all! The board does not show it now, but I am 40 today. 

I celebrated by preaching from Daniel (an overview sermon to start a series).


----------



## DMcFadden

fredtgreco said:


> Thanks, to all! The board does not show it now, but I am 40 today.
> 
> *I celebrated by preaching from Daniel *(an overview sermon to start a series).




Daniel? Cool. Did you show them _your_ chart? 





40 is another one of those mythic milestones. Enjoy your middle-age, old man.


----------



## Solus Christus

Happy b-day!


----------



## Brian Withnell

hippo birdie Fred!

God bless you on this day!


----------



## baron

Happy Birthday youngster! Only 40 and so much wisdom.


----------



## Houchens

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Skyler

Happy B-day, Pastor Fred!


----------



## Wayne

SURPRISE!!!

oh, too late?

Happy birthday.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Happy Birthday Fred!!


----------



## Christusregnat

Happy Birthday Rev. Greco!!!


----------



## Megan Mozart

Happy Birthday! Your posts are so edifying and helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Michael

Happy Birthday Fred!


----------



## D. Paul

Happy Birthday, Fred, but I sent you the wrong link to Facebook.


----------

